# obsessed with how my husband smells



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I love how this dude smells. Im always putting my face in his neck and sniffing him. His pitts, crotch, and neck are my favorite spots. He just smells yummy.

I cant be the only "spouse sniffer" here


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

No, I daresay you are not the only 'spouse sniffer'. 

I am one too - and prefer his natural scent more than one that is covered with colognes, soaps, or lotions.

Perhaps there's a scientific reason for it: The Smell of Love | Psychology Today


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I LOOOVE my husband's smell. 

When he gets home from work, it's a combo of his body odor plus the cologne from that morning.

Total turn on.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

me too. thankfully my husband doesn't wear cologne. He has a bottle of it in the bathroom that he's never used since we met. I love his natural scent and I am always sniffing at him. It just gives me a feeling of general wellbeing and comfort. I wish I could get a scented candle in his scent for when he's away hahaha.

I put the last shirt he wore on the pillow if he's on a business trip, so I can smell him when I fall asleep. haha silly I know.


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, me too.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Im always sniffing my husbands smelly parts, such a turn on. I too put his pillow on my shirt when I was out of town attending college. Only way I could fall asleep.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF has one of my shirts at her place, and I have one of hers at my place. It's all good. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ever since meeting my husband in his teens, I always felt he smelled a little like Doritoes ----his natural small of coarse with no cologne or anything, I have always found it pleasant, he still has that same smell, it can even bring me back in time. 

I seen a documentary about men & women & attraction and it talked about Pheromones and how those in our same family are REPULSIVE to us, and there is a reason for that, to keep us from intermixing -in our own bloodline. I found it interesting, so it is a good sign if you DIG your spouses natural smell. 

I do know that my son's smell atrocious to me after a work out , competely & utterly repulsive, probably cause we are related, but maybe some other woman would find it smelling good somehow! 

Pheromones and smells


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Not husbands just babies


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

A hint of peanut butter.
I like it.


----------



## Dark Nova (Apr 27, 2011)

I love my husband's scent too. I often cuddle up to him and press my face into his chest just to inhale that deliciousness.
And when he goes to work in the morning I roll onto his side of the bed and put my face on his pillow to be surrounded by him.
Especially if I am having a bad day. His smell makes me feel safe and loved.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, I love my hubby's smell too. I love to bury my face by his neck when we're cuddling in bed...it smells so good! I also agree with the other posters about how good his side of the bed smells...definitely a safe, cozy feeling I get from it.


----------



## lindzmc87 (May 31, 2015)

That is the cutest thing I've heard! I'm absolutely the same way!...i just can't get enough of my mans natural smell. His sweat, mixed with soap/deodorant from the night before totally turns me on. He finds it cute when I love nuzzling his neck cus I think he smells amazing. Natural scents really do attract people....but I'm curious if men think the same about us women? Obviously I'm the same as my husband and hate to overload on perfume/lotions...but we both always stay clean & fresh 😊 so....what do u ladies think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

lindzmc87 said:


> but I'm curious if men think the same about us women?


A woman's sex pheromones can be a powerful attractant and can influence male behavior.

There have been studies which show that strippers who are ovulating tend to make far more money than when they are not.

I do love the smell and taste of my wife. I love holding her close and taking deep breathes with my head in her hair.

I also love to arouse her with my fingers and then rub them on her breasts and place my face against her breasts to smell and taster her aroused body.

So, yes guys also like the smell of their women.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ever since meeting my husband in his teens, I always felt he smelled a little like Doritoes ----his natural small of coarse with no cologne or anything, I have always found it pleasant, he still has that same smell, it can even bring me back in time.
> 
> I seen a documentary about men & women & attraction and it talked about Pheromones and how those in our same family are REPULSIVE to us, and there is a reason for that, to keep us from intermixing -in our own bloodline. I found it interesting, so it is a good sign if you DIG your spouses natural smell.
> 
> ...


 @SimplyAmorous I just fell off my chair laughing so hard at your post....Doritos? :rofl: 

You are so fun! Love it!


----------



## LetItHappen (Apr 30, 2015)

My wife says that I have 2 scents - one is spicy with a little fruit, like mango; the other is sweet with a little musk like vanilla.


----------

